# Goodbye Rescue Fishy



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

This unnamed fish lived for nearly 7 months after I rescued him from PetSmart, blind, starved, and infected with a fungus. He finally succumbed to dropsy this evening, but he fought for his life for a long time. After his rescue his fungal infection was cured within a month and his sight was regained in one eye, allowing him to eat and interact like any normal fish. His fins never did fully relax or grow back, but boy did he fight for his life. I learned so much from him.

SIP fishy.

Day 1








2 weeks later


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

Bless you for rescuing the poor boy and giving him 7 months of a good life..


----------



## AlwaysAnimals (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes, thank you for giving love to a fish that most people would have ignored. What a sad, sad beginning, but a beautiful and touching end to his story!


----------



## Viperoni (Apr 12, 2010)

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Yes, thank you for giving love to a fish that most people would have ignored. What a sad, sad beginning, but a beautiful and touching end to his story!


Couldn't have put it better myself 

SIP Mr.Fish!


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

You gave this little dude a chance. Thank you for giving him a good 7 months  RIP buddy.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

You did an amazing thing. I salute you for helping him live the rest of his life with your love and care instead of living his life in a cold cup. SIP little fishy


----------

